# Best caulk for sealing concrete to vinyl



## kdrymer (Jun 1, 2018)

What is the recommended caulk/product to use to keep out water between vinyl material and concrete slab? My garage has siding material all the way down to the concrete slab and I have used silicone caulk to seal the gap between the siding J Channel and the concrete, however after about a year the caulk seems to break down and stop doesn't form a good seal any longer. Picture is below of the wall. I'm trying to prevent water from outside from seeping under the wall inside. Picture is below. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 1, 2018)

You will need to learn how to remove a little siding and add a flashing from behind the siding to over the edge of the concrete.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 1, 2018)

Silicone works best 20' deep in a landfill, unopened.

You'll need a urethane product and either of these will fill the bill;

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Loctite...BEgKoo_D_BwE&dclid=CLHsk52FtNsCFRCZAQodfkIOrw


https://www.homedepot.com/p/10-1-fl-oz-Construction-Sealant-Limestone-7116040/300934445


----------



## Elizabeth Lynn (Jun 5, 2018)

Agreed. Silicone is your best bet. This article gives some info about caulks and sealants: https://www.homedepot.com/c/caulk_a...ecting_and_using_caulks_and_sealants_HT_BG_PA


----------



## kok328 (Jun 5, 2018)

Look into product/materials by the name of Butyl, Quad or Vulkem.


----------

